# Weinberg Park Pasadena MD soft opening Saturday 11/22/14



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Weinberg Park in Pasadena, MD is set for a soft opening this Saturday 11/22/14. Dauses Lane is the closest entrance to the beach. That gate will not be unlocked and you'll have to tote gear in. It's a beautiful rustic park to take your dog and your kids for a walk.

Lisa
===================
The new off-road parking lot at Harry & Jeannette Weinberg Park in Pasadena, Maryland, will be open on weekends beginning Saturday, 11/22/14.

Weinberg Park has two tidal ponds, a long sandy beach, unpaved hiking trails and a fantastic view across the Patapsco to Key Bridge. This Anne Arundel County Park is free and open to the public 7 am to dusk. The closing time is posted at Honolulu Lane. You can park outside the park gates at Honolulu Lane and Dauses Lane when the Honolulu Lane lot is closed and walk into the park.

Directions: Get on Fort Smallwood Road heading for Fort Smallwood Park. Turn left on Fairview Beach Road about 1/2 mile before Fort Smallwood Park. Go about 1/2 mile and turn right on Honolulu Lane to the new off road parking lot.

Harry & Jeannette Weinberg Park website:www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/community/weinberg.cfm


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

LisaKayaker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Weinberg Park in Pasadena, MD is set for a soft opening this Saturday 11/22/14. Dauses Lane is the closest entrance to the beach. That gate will not be unlocked and you'll have to tote gear in. It's a beautiful rustic park to take your dog and your kids for a walk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Lisa.

1)Is there easy access to fish Yates pond for some catch and release bass fishing?
2)Does it hold any bass, pickerel etc. that you know of?
2)Where's the 2nd pond? Didn't see one on google maps.


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Thanks for the post Lisa.
> 
> 1)Is there easy access to fish Yates pond for some catch and release bass fishing?
> 2)Does it hold any bass, pickerel etc. that you know of?
> 2)Where's the 2nd pond? Didn't see one on google maps.


You're welcome. During a beach clean-up a couple of weeks ago I saw two spots on Yates Pond where it looked like people had been standing and fishing. I don't know about the fish population. You're right about the second tidal pond. White Pond is sometimes a pond at low tide when it shoals in. It's not right now. There are small residential docks along one side of White Pond so I assume some sort of channel exists even when the pond shoals in. 

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

PS the Anne Arundel Public Water Access Committee now has a Facebook Page:

https://www.facebook.com/aapwac

LisaKayaker


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Checked it out yesterday afternoon. I have been here in the past and like the progress of those pushing the agenda to get more water access. Kudos to those people .


----------

